# Wall mounted Hi fi



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well hello guys and gals, hope your all keeping cool in this heat! Question for you guys. I'm after a system to go up on the garage wall, I currently use a wireless Sony speaker which quite frankly is crap. So thinking of having something slim up on the wall out of the way.

This seems to fit the bill. I don't need a CD player, just Bluetooth I can play off my iTunes app. Don't really need Dab either.

Any thoughts on this?

https://www.johnlewis.com/panasonic-sc-hc302-bluetooth-dab-micro-hi-fi-system-black/p3555303

I want good sound as sometimes I like it loud! But of course I don't want to spend loads, ideally under £150. Hey, I have a garage to renovate 🤣

Cheers


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Would an Alexa speaker not suit Dawn?

Small but powerful.

I'm not an Apple user but it plays my playlist on my Android phone.

Sonos do a nice one also that's very powerful.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got one of those Panasonic speakers at work. They aren't very good.

The sound difference compared to my Ultimate Ears Megaboom is considerable. I've had my Megaboom for a couple of years now and it's the old model. The battery life is still really good if you can't plug it in.

The app for the speakers allows you to pair up more than one speaker, or multiple phones for a group to share.

What hifi gave it 5 out of 5 when priced at £250. You get them for less that £100 these days.

https://www.whathifi.com/ultimate-ears/megaboom/review


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bought a couple of these when they were on offer a while back, think I paid £27 each.

https://www.soundcore.com/uk/produc...7011?search=masterbanner&keywords=uk_hotdeals

For a small Bluetooth speaker they are pretty decent. They come in different sizes so I dare say the bigger ones are better again. Battery life is great, I've got a few Anker Powerbanks so I knew they would be. Can pair two at a time and come with integral cheesy coloured lights (which can be turned off). Don't intend to test how waterproof they are but they have that going for them as well.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've a Cambridge Audi Minx Go for bluetooth tunes in the garden etc. Packs a punch for a little speaker, has a rechargable battery or can run off the mains. I think the replacement is the Yoyo. 

Decent quality and reasonably loud, but might be lost if you were having a party!

I think at £150 you'll need to find a balance between volume and sound quality, as you won't get both.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh, and think about using a decent music player too, iTunes gives a really dull sound and there is little you can do to change it (pop, bass, treble presets are all a bit pants). 

I'm sure Foobar is available for the iphone, its full of options, equalizers etc.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow thanks guys! I’ll have a look into what’s suggested &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd go for the Echo Plus, it's just so easy to set up. Or the Google Home Max, Sonos ONE SL or Echo Studio, depending on what you want to spend.

I really don't think you can beat for the Echo Plus for the sound/easy of use/features at the price point, especially if you wait for Black Friday or Prime Day.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Mother-Goose said:


> I'd go for the Echo Plus, it's just so easy to set up. Or the Google Home Max, Sonos ONE SL or Echo Studio, depending on what you want to spend.
> 
> I really don't think you can beat for the Echo Plus for the sound/easy of use/features at the price point, especially if you wait for Black Friday or Prime Day.


I bought an Echo plus gen 2 recently when they dropped to £75.
I don't think there is anything different audio wise between the regular echo and the plus so may as well go for whatever costs the least.
Really impressed with the sound compared to my gen1 Echo.
I just checked and the regular echo is £70 currently but has been as low as £50 - https://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/product/B07P4DKX14

If you need better sound then you can add another one as a stero pair and also a sub but I find it has adequate bass which is impressive for something so small and there are wall mounts available too


----------

